# Ohio State Camp



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 19, 2010)

Leaving in a couple hours to go teach at the WMAA Ohio State Instructors Camp. Looking forward to seeing a few of you there!


----------



## MJS (Dec 3, 2010)

I know this is an older thread, but I was just wondering how the event was?  Anything you can share with us?


----------

